# DeRosa Idol in Florence, Italy



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

I recently spent a couple of weeks in Florence and thought you might enjoy these photos. The bike was stunning. Florence was fantastico!


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

There was also this.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

That Idol is just dead sexy!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I like the bottom one too. I wonder if that would actually get more attention than the Idol?


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I like the bottom one too. I wonder if that would actually get more attention than the Idol?


Unfortunately, it can only be drycleaned.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't think I'm a fan of how the rear brake cable is routed, but other than that, the bike is sweet.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

i need to stop logging onto this fourm... and seeing new bikes that i wanna waste money on everyday! damn thats hot...


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Good to see that the streets in Italy are as filthy as always. Look at all that litter under the company car. I'll say this quite openly because i'm Italian but Italians are nothing short of an absolute disgrace when it comes to respecting their surroundings. Seeing all that rubbish on a street in a city like Firenze is absolutely disgusting and embarrassing.


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

No, not really. Florence is very old and rustic, but I would not say filthy. Considering the volume of people passing through each day it was actually quite clean.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

nickillus said:


> No, not really. Florence is very old and rustic, but I would not say filthy. Considering the volume of people passing through each day it was actually quite clean.



That's refreshing to hear.


----------



## JIDonald (Oct 18, 2006)

Had a chance to ride a Idol, boy what a let down. I have never ridden a bike that was so noodley. Maybe because it was a 59CM, but all my De Rosa's are 59CM and dont ride that bad.


----------



## circusubet (Apr 3, 2008)

*New?*



nickillus said:


> There was also this.


Neo Carbon?

Thanks, John


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

JIDonald said:


> Had a chance to ride a Idol, boy what a let down. I have never ridden a bike that was so noodley. Maybe because it was a 59CM, but all my De Rosa's are 59CM and dont ride that bad.


Noooo! The Idols a noodley! Which other De Rosa's do you have to compare it with please? I was seriously considering an Idol in the future, is it really that flexi?:cryin:


----------



## JIDonald (Oct 18, 2006)

I own a Protos, Merak and a Primato.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

JIDonald said:


> I own a Protos, Merak and a Primato.



Thanks! Out of those bikes which do you prefer? (Is that the hydro-formed Merak or previous version btw) 

Also, it may sound like a silly question, but would you consider buying an Idol..after your ride? Was it the bottom bracket that was so flexi?


----------



## JIDonald (Oct 18, 2006)

I ride the Hydro-formed Merak the most. All three bikes have their uses. The Primato is a comfortable bike, the Merak has a compact crank so I use that on hilly days and the Protos is just sexy.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

"I ride the Hydro-formed Merak the most. All three bikes have their uses. The Primato is a comfortable bike, the Merak has a compact crank so I use that on hilly days and the Protos is just sexy."

Hi Thanks.I noticed in your great pics that there is an Idol, at the bottom. Do you actually own the Idol, or did you just test it? Am curious because I was looking to buy one day......

Also, looking at your frames, I would say your quite tall? Do you mind me asking how much you weigh, because I think the Protos has a weight limit of 70-80kg, which sadly is too low for me (I'm 90kg)? If you are heavier than this, could I ask how the Protos rides?


----------



## JIDonald (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm 6'3" and 180-185lbs. I am unaware of a weight limit on the Protos. The Protos rides great , stiff but comfortable and very responsive.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

JIDonald said:


> I'm 6'3" and 180-185lbs. I am unaware of a weight limit on the Protos. The Protos rides great , stiff but comfortable and very responsive.


Hi thanks for that, so you weren't told of any weight limit when you bought the Protos?...This is bad, I'm going to want a Protos now!!

One last thing, what size is your Protos?


----------



## De Rosa UD (Apr 13, 2008)

MERAKMAN said:


> One last thing, what size is your Protos?


I think it's a 58, regular. 

Next question: is your De Rosa (Selcof Monocoque) seat post matte or shiny finish?
Seat tube diameter where front der. is mounted is 32 mm right?

Could you make a picture from the bottom of the bottom braket zone? Is it possible to mount a normal Campa shifting cable shell there or has it to be a special part delivered with the frameset?

I'm asking, 'cause I might order one in 2 or 3 months but that frame costs an awful lot of mony for a student. :mad2:


----------

